# Can I do Instacart without a car? In store shopper positions?



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm still confused if all Instacart workers work as a shopper with their own car...or, if I no longer have regular access to a reliable car, can I sign up without a car and work exclusively as an in-store shopper?

-- finding and packing items and basically working in concert with an Instagram gig worker with a car, who'll then meet me for the completed order?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Instacart has people that work in store only. You could look into that.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> working in concert with an Instagram gig worker


I'd like to work with some of those girls too.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> I'm still confused if all Instacart workers work as a shopper with their own car...or, if I no longer have regular access to a reliable car, can I sign up without a car and work exclusively as an in-store shopper?
> 
> -- finding and packing items and basically working in concert with an Instagram gig worker with a car, who'll then meet me for the completed order?


They don't check car info.

Costco travel here has some awesome deals here right now. $108/week for full-size car.

There are unicorns on Instacart but takes some patience.


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Instacart has people that work in store only. You could look into that.


Those are store employees not Instacart related except they bag stuff for Instacart


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Nina2 said:


> Those are store employees not Instacart related except they bag stuff for Instacart


Must vary by area. Instacart hires in store shoppers for some of the chains around here.


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

WHAT?
---So i can sub-contract someone who WANTS to do the shopping part but can't get activated or 
doesn't have a car to JUST DO THE SHOPPING?
*Sold! *

I'll even pay them a *Bonus on each shop completed! (**Bonus=* Customer Tip_. Note: tip amount subject to change/zeroed without notice_)


----------

